# Window deflectors for an 18� Hatch



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I see this is a second post in the new member section for you, I;m moving this to the appearance section.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

18Redline said:


> Can’t seem to find a set of in-channel window deflectors. I dont want the stick on ones. Any help??


These are the ones I got for my Gen2 2016 Sedan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-Chevy...:Cruze&hash=item2a78d8c9df:g:WtEAAOSwezVWxy8X


It looks like the hatchback and sedan have the same window design


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> These are the ones I got for my Gen2 2016 Sedan
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-Chevy...:Cruze&hash=item2a78d8c9df:g:WtEAAOSwezVWxy8X
> 
> ...


Yeah I just took a look, ebay’s vehicle analysis to make sure it would fit, says it does not fit a 17 or 18 hatch. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

First off I have the sedan 2017 Lt RS. I have well visors on mine. I know they are stick on but they look a **** of a lot better than avs. Just an option.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Fadclt said:


> First off I have the sedan 2017 Lt RS. I have well visors on mine.


Link?


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Wellvisors.com


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We are an authorized vendor at CruzeTalk, and we offer several in-channel deflector options for the 2017 Cruze hatchback. Below is the link to view the options:
2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback wind deflectors at CARiD

Hope that's what you've been looking for. 
Feel free to contact us if you have any questions!


----------

